# My first Uber ride



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

I was gonna post this in Coping with Anxiety, but I guess this counts as a Triumph?

Anyways, the driver was female in mid-20s and I'm 20. I thought it would just be me riding a car, but turns out I actually had somewhat of a conversation (kind of hard not to when you're in the front seat). I guess I shouldn't think too much of it, but I'm still having trouble not thinking of it.

I mean it's supposed to be rare to get a female driver the first time right? Sometimes things happen in my life that feels like the Divine Intervention in Pulp Fiction, like "God did this". And she was so nice, too.

It's just a bit surreal because I have so little attachment to anyone in the world, and suddenly I get this momentary connection with someone I wouldn't normally be able to meet. It's kind of depressing to sort of get to know a girl for 20 minutes and she's gone forever. 

Anyways, I'm glad to have made the new and uncomfortable decision to take an Uber. And hey, it was free.


----------



## Jimma (Feb 15, 2016)

Well done man  I think it definitely counts as a triumph.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It was free? I still have no idea how Uber works plus I think I would be too scared to use one anyways. Congrats though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done. Actually everytime I've booked a taxi I've always been in the front seat which can be uncomfortable if the driver doesn't talk to you. Good for you for managing to keep the conversation going.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> It was free? I still have no idea how Uber works plus I think I would be too scared to use one anyways. Congrats though.


The first ride is free with a promo code


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i dun trust uber drivers.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Adversid said:


> I was gonna post this in Coping with Anxiety, but I guess this counts as a Triumph?
> 
> Anyways, the driver was female in mid-20s and I'm 20. I thought it would just be me riding a car, but turns out I actually had somewhat of a conversation (kind of hard not to when you're in the front seat). I guess I shouldn't think too much of it, but I'm still having trouble not thinking of it.
> 
> ...


I know exactly waht you feel. I feel it everytime I have an appointment with a new doctor, a job interview etc.

Here's hoping that you'll find the next uber ride to be less anxiety inducing!


----------

